# Anyone want to be my cycle buddy?



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

Well, round 3 of the old Clomid!!  Does anyone want to be my cycle bud this month?
I started taking it yesterday (CD2)  Getting ready for the   of it all again!

Jo x


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Jo,

Sorry that you are havin to use Clomid again this month. I live near you ( Kingsteignton ) but am under Exeter for fertility treatment so guess we may be under same consultant? I'm on cycle 2 of Clomid and am using OPK this month - should be 'the week' this week but so far the sticks have not shown I am about to ovulate. I do think I ovulate later than I thought cause when I went for an internal scan last month I was about to ovulate according to nurse specialist which was quite a few days after I would have thought, so, perhaps my timing aint been too good!! Would be more than happy to be your cycle buddy. Glad you are feelin a little brighter, I was same last month. It really does get to you some months doesn't it. 
Look forward to chattin with you,
Take care, 
Love Mads xx


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Jo,

I'm on round 2. I am starting today so would be one day behind you.  Is that close enough?.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Yes, maybe thats pretty close   thanks, how are you feeling?

Mads - i replied to you on another post - Yep I am under Mr West (so to speak) and also Mr Jim Clark for my endo - who is fantastic!

I used to use ovulation sticks but found them to be very hit and miss. I think clomid can affect the hormone levels and confuse the sticks   too!!  Good luck for this month. I feel a bit better and I've booked a holiday for 2 weeks time to Gran Canaria to cheer me up!! BF was a tad surprised      didnt tell him i was doing it!!

So i am cd3 today and will be taking 2nd day of 50mg later on    Jo x


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Jo,

I am feeling pretty positive at this point ,  it's always exciting to start a new cycle. I am taking the advice of other ladies on the board and popping the pills before bed to try and sleep thru the side effects  .  Do you have trouble with them?.

I don't think ov'd last month so I am feeling the pressure that 100mg needs to work.  I also messed up my days for the cd21 blood test. doh!.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Jo, 
xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Maybe,
I take mine about 10pm and don't seem to have too many s/e's - just a few hot flushes whilst actually taking them. I dont sleep so well either. I def think clomid makes me wee lots   but thats not too bad.

Glad you are feeling    i'm trying, but dont really feel too  . to be honest!

Well, keep in touch.  Jo x

Thanks Flower how are you?


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Jo,

I agree,  I had to go 4 times on friday night!!!. DH thinks it's practice for being pg  .  I am also a hot flusher,  sweaty palms mmmm lovely.  But no real mood swings.  
I have just been to my dad's 60th birthday bash.  Lots of people wondering when he is going to have grandchildren.  Most people never stop to think it's not easy for everyone.

sorry you're not feeling  .  I will try sending you some   vibes and   for both of us.

Maybe x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi again,

My flushes have been worse this time - alot more intense and more often    least its cold weather!

My Dad is 65 next month and is retiring - think he would like grandchilden  

Started BMS today (cd decided to really go for it over the next week, esp as i appear to ovulate early around cd12.

Jo xx

PS. 3 months does seem the magic no for lots of ladies so heres hoping!!


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Jo,

I hope the   .  is all going well.  I don't know whether it's me or    pills , but I am sooo tired and   that I am not in the mood.  

I am also having problems getting hold of my consultant for my cd10 scan tomorrow.  grrrrrrr.

Monkey,
How are you doing?.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi there,

Sorry to hear you are not in the mood, i must admit i dont feel like it every day, but trying to do the deed every day at the mo. I find the   pills make me very tired too, esp when just taking them.

We did the deed Tues night and this morning, planning a 'romantic' night in 2moro too    
We usually go out for an Indian but got some M&S meals instead and bottle of red and will be going for it!!
I hope u get ur scan, i only had the one on my first month.

best of luck.  Jo x

PS, hello Monkey hows it all going


----------

